
I am right and the entire Industry is wrong  - iamelgringo
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/I-am-right-and-the-entire-Industry-is-wrong.aspx
======
Tichy
I guess it is still undecided if such an ego is beneficial or harmful. We all
know people who made a good career with that attitude. I think at least one
should be able to believe that one is right and the rest of the industry is
wrong. Sometimes it really is true. As an example, most people on news.YC seem
to believe that Java is bad, in contrast to almost the entire industry. (I am
not sure what is true in that case).

------
Hexstream
"Secure multi-mediation is the future of all webbing." (and other stuff):

That guy ought to be a troll. I refuse to believe such delusion exists.

~~~
cdr
I believe it, even if it's slightly exaggerated. I interviewed for an
internship with someone frighteningly similar.

(It was one of the major eBay wholesalers, the whole operation was absurdly
shady.)

------
Novash
I could at least point it out to the Google case. They were right, and all the
industry was wrong to believe that there was not a market in search. On a
related note, one should ennounce a law similar to Godwin's law, but talking
about Google instead.

------
daniel-cussen
I quote, from the comments there:

"Again, Chris, you have done nothing wrong. You were just taught a lie."

I knew it! We have been <b>framed</b>! -Adt

